# New Favorite Food



## PeachSoda21 (Aug 30, 2011)

Found something my babies like more then Nightcrawlers . . .wait for it. . .wait for it. . .Chicken!!!! they *Love* it so I guess I'll try to give it to them once a month I'm sure they eat foul in the wild ya know wounded bird in the water or something of the sort maybe it'll contribute to them being above average aquarium size someday!!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Try salmon! Rinse the crap out of it, even let it soak so some of the oils come off...

I would maybe be concerned about preservatives/hormones/ god knows what in chicken.


----------



## PeachSoda21 (Aug 30, 2011)

crap thats true! just remember that thing I seen on KFC chicken like 5 months ago. . . now I feel bad Salmon in next on the menu for next month then for sure! I also thought about catfish


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

My bigger Xingu rhom would only accept salmon... even weekly feedings would be fine. just keep it different and switch it up... dont let them get picky and skip one thing and wait for the next.

If you want the ultimate food, you should get them to accept pellets... I was lucky enough to get my other rhom at 1/2" or so, and pellets have been the best thing ever, hes prob almost 10" now! They are easy, and things like the Hikari Cichlid gold pelets have about everything you could want. A 6 or 7 day program with different things (Shrimp, pelets, salmon, pelets, talpia, pelets) or something like that would be great. If they dont take one thing, try again the next day until they accept.


----------



## PeachSoda21 (Aug 30, 2011)

that a good idea I think my Piranha would take up eating pellets pretty easy. . .I'll grab me some of them pellets you only any good place online? or they all about the same?


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ægir said:


> My bigger Xingu rhom would only accept salmon... even weekly feedings would be fine. just keep it different and switch it up... dont let them get picky and skip one thing and wait for the next.
> 
> If you want the ultimate food, you should get them to accept pellets... I was lucky enough to get my other rhom at 1/2" or so, and pellets have been the best thing ever, hes prob almost 10" now! They are easy, and things like the Hikari Cichlid gold pelets have about everything you could want. A 6 or 7 day program with different things (Shrimp, pelets, salmon, pelets, talpia, pelets) or something like that would be great. If they dont take one thing, try again the next day until they accept.


i agree, def. change it up abite, dont let them get use to one thing,


----------

